# Buc-ee's Texas City Stingray



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Just wanted to let all you shark heads know that Buc-ee's in Texas City has frozen stingray in their bait freezers. Their tackle and bait selection is quite impressive. They defiantly did their homework when deciding whet to carry.


----------



## J.O'Kelley (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be going there in the morning before heading to Galveston, was kind of curious about the walk in freezer myself 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Agreed. I was there today, its impressive. Theyre doing chickenboy justice as well.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

They have an okuma surf spinning combo, prob 30 or 40# class for $65 i was looking at for a cheap red/ small shark rig. Anyone has much experience with the bigger okuma spinning reels in the salt?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Yellow.mouth said:


> They have an okuma surf spinning combo, prob 30 or 40# class for $65 i was looking at for a cheap red/ small shark rig. Anyone has much experience with the bigger okuma spinning reels in the salt?


I don't know what Okuma Buccee's carries but I use the Avenger ABF in 50 and 65 for my bull red/small shark rods. They aren't quite as good as a Shimano Baitrunner but are a much better value and have held up well.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Okuma CV 45L Convector*

I have two Okuma CV 45L Convector's and I am VERY pleased with them. I have removed the level-wind from one but kept the other one for when I take a buddy fishing with me that is unfamiliar with a baitcaster. I have 40lb. test on the level-wind and 50lb. test on the one I keep as open spool. I really like the oversized handle knob, too. I've held the reel, with the drag fairly tight, easily while fighting sizeable fish. The knob allows me to anchor my thumb to it. I've heard others speak poorly of the Okuma, but that has NOT been my experience with it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The next I head to Galveston, I'm going to check out the Okuma Spinning Combo. It sounds like a good combo to loan to my boys or who ever is with me.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

The only bad thing is the size of the ray's are way to small for my liking. Most are the size of my hand. They need to at least be in the 3 to 4 pound range for me to even consider them for bait. 15 to 20 lbs is even better.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Have not been to the new Buc-ee's in Texas City but I recently stopped in at Bulldogs in Galveston on 61st st - 1 minute from I-45. They had an excellent variety of fresh & frozen shark baits (Rays, Jacks, Sheeps, Bonita).


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya I hit up bulldogs just before Sharkathon last yr and they had allot of bait....nice people also!!


----------

